# Because wardrobe is terribly important..



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I love my riding breeches and never ride in jeans. I don't know how anyone can be comfortable in jeans, quite honestly, unless they are the stretchy kind. In fact, there are English riding breeches that are made to look like jeans, but are stretchy. I'm hoping to pick up a pair one of these days, if I can find a sale. There are lots of breeches that don't look like breeches. I have two tan pairs for summer, and a black and chocolate brown pair for winter. They're super-comfy and warm! 

I do wear yoga pants too sometimes, but the snug-fitting ones, for riding. I don't like to have anything loose on my legs when I'm riding. Helps me grip better, and avoids anything getting caught in saddle flaps. I do wear tall boots, or somethings paddock boots with half-chaps. I don't tuck in my shirt though, so my tummy is well-hidden. 

An example of jean breeches (again, I would not be able to get away with a tucked-in shirt, but maybe a loose shirt, and sometimes a vest for cool mornings. These are actually stretch denim, but you can also buy some that are just made of stretchy breech material that is the same colour as jeans. Or go with the classic slimming black breech


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

And here, I am wearing English boots (my daughter's hand-me-downs) with yoga pants that fit a little looser than I like (you can see bunching at the top of the boot) and a loose shirt. On an Australian saddle with an English bridle (but I usually wear my Western halter/bridle combo for trails). Like you, I mostly do trails, so who cares what I look like? 

You can get half-chaps in a variety of sizes and they're not as expensive as tall boots.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

I have a pile of pairs of breeches, and a pile of pairs of soft and stretchy cotton leggings I got on sale for $10-$15. And do you know, I really don't feel much of a difference, unless I'm in grippy full seats breeches. If anything, the cheap leggings are more comfortable, especially on hot days.

I do avoid riding in jeans at all costs, as I find the crotch seam... ummm... highly problematic.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

I wear yoga pants & similar, very thin, tight plants. I can't stand being hot n sweating, breeches only on cool days or I'm not in the mood.
I added "puffy paint" to some, you seriously stick then. But I wore those once. 

Tall boots are nice if you're on a short horse going through tall thorns. Lol, that's my issue, but again, too hot in them, so I just fold up my legs for the time being. I wear Target boots. I bought 8 or 10 pair so I don't run out & have to try new styles. They're crazy comfy once broken in & they actually fit my foot n leg. All specific equine boots don't fit right unless they are super expensive & I wear the tar outta them, fast. So not worth it.

Wear what you like n that feels comfortable. Who cares what others think?
No one sells good hunter orange clothing at all for equestrians, so I bought orange tights to ride in.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes wardrobe is terribly important - for comfort!

I trail ride (almost) exclusively, so no "standards" I have to adhere to.

I used to ride in scrub pants for a long time - just for the comfort - but they suffer quite a bit and the seams started to become bothersome.
Since I am not a waif and not 20 either, I prefer something that isn't skin tight and I discovered these from smartpak: 








They are comfy like yoga pants, come in several colors, give you some extra security if needed, actually look good and have belt loops and pockets! I wear my shirt over them and my Ariat ropers :smile:

The only thing: they are on the heavier side, so in summer (I live in the deep South with high humidity) they may be a tad warm... But I've ridden in 90 degree weather without melting


----------



## demimondaine119 (Jun 11, 2017)

This is awesome that so many go low key. ha I just worried that I'd look like I was trying to be something I'm not as opposed to a gal who just wants a comfy ride. I hadn't thought of wearing my cotton leggings for riding. The crotches in those aren't so great but as cheap as they are, who on earth cares? We do ride a lot of trails that take us through some rough terrain and sometimes there are some stickers and thorns which is why I wondered about paddock boots and half chaps. The breeches that are stretchy denim are kind of interesting too, thanks for showing those! I've seen what they call jeggins before, but that's a big N-O for me. Those Smartpack bottoms are sharp looking, thanks for mentioning that they're thicker. I'm really appreciating how much comfort means to everyone else too.. It baffles me when people say that denim jeans (for riding or in general! ha) are comfy. I'm short and curvy and low rise jeans are ridiculous, but the ones that aren't, they go up to my boobs when I ride and the seams. Bothersome indeed!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm strictly a jeans guy myself, but my wife's favorite are military fatigue pants. These are my oldest daughter's USMC uniform pants. She didn't want them after she got out, and they are my wife's preference:










Looks uncomfortable to me, but she loves them.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

demimondaine119 said:


> This is awesome that so many go low key. ha I just worried that I'd look like I was trying to be something I'm not as opposed to a gal who just wants a comfy ride. I hadn't thought of wearing my cotton leggings for riding. The crotches in those aren't so great but as cheap as they are, who on earth cares? We do ride a lot of trails that take us through some rough terrain and sometimes there are some stickers and thorns which is why I wondered about paddock boots and half chaps. The breeches that are stretchy denim are kind of interesting too, thanks for showing those! I've seen what they call jeggins before, but that's a big N-O for me. Those Smartpack bottoms are sharp looking, thanks for mentioning that they're thicker. I'm really appreciating how much comfort means to everyone else too.. It baffles me when people say that denim jeans (for riding or in general! ha) are comfy. I'm short and curvy and low rise jeans are ridiculous, but the ones that aren't, they go up to my boobs when I ride and the seams. Bothersome indeed!


 I do have an old "beater" pair of half chaps that I use for trail riding now. They definitely do provide some protection - to both the insides and outsides of your legs! I made the mistake of wearing my relatively new, good leather ones on a trail ride last year and have never had my legs scraped so hard on soooo many trees.  Fortunately, being good leather, the damage all buffed out. 

As for the tights being cheaper thinner material... Wellll.. Even if they wear out faster, think how many pairs you can buy for the price of breeches!


----------



## demimondaine119 (Jun 11, 2017)

So many pockets! Forget about saddle bags..  My other half still has some of his! I might have to try raiding his closet and see what he's got. They'd have to be shortened.. ha




bsms said:


> I'm strictly a jeans guy myself, but my wife's favorite are military fatigue pants. These are my oldest daughter's USMC uniform pants. She didn't want them after she got out, and they are my wife's preference:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

why don't you buy a pair of ******? you can throw those on over any sort of tight or pants.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

When schooling polo I wear skinny jeans inside Olathe's. The old, good Olathe's. 18" tops. Western styling. I wear those jeans/boots when working cattle if not wearing chaps. I wear this when schooling hunters over fences, or legging up ranch horses, or a horse someone wants to take to the mountains for the first time.

I wear a pair of lined winter breeches with a larger pair of boots under chaps, if riding a long time in the winter.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

bsms...your wife is brilliant!


I love my half chaps. Whatever you wear, be comfortable!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

When I lived in the desert, I rode in stretchy leggings (stirrup pants from the 1980's) all the time. But when I moved to the mountains I had to quit riding in them as the trees and bush tore them up real bad. I would come home from rides with huge gashes in my pants. 

Now I ride in stretchy jeans. They work well and only occasionally get tore up. I just get them at Kmart, so nothing made especially for riding and I've never had trouble with the seams. I've been lucky that way I guess. But I hate traditional jeans that do not have any stretch. Those are not comfortable and very annoying to me. And rough. I'm sure seams would rub me on those!

I own a pair of ****** but don't like riding in them for a couple of reasons. #1, I live in Arizona and they are hot. So if I wear them they are usually in the winter. #2, they are heavy. And I am heavy. And my western saddle is heavy. So I don't like adding the extra weight to my poor horse. They also don't protect your lower legs from brush and I have the bad habit of riding in tennis shoes, not boots, so I've got some pretty bad scrapes to my lower legs wearing ******. But that's my fault for not wearing boots. (I don't like boots because I have big calves and they never seem to fit properly. Plus then I would need tall socks and they are always too tight too. Tennis shoes are just cheap, easy and comfortable for me).

So I guess the main deciding factor for me would be if you have to worry about brush and tree limbs where you ride. If not, wear anything that's comfortable.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

In my experience, ****** only work as they were originally intended. Worn with tall boots, jeans tucked inside. 

The country they were intended for was too hot to make long chaps comfortable or necessary. And ****** still afforded protection for one's pants when roping. Dally roping. The sliding rope, whether maguey or reata, will wear a hole in material quick.


----------



## demimondaine119 (Jun 11, 2017)

I think ****** will get a little warm in MN during our humid summers. These last two days in the 90's with crazy humidity have me dreaming of winter already.. ha The cold never bothered me anyway..  I might consider them for this fall! 


Half chaps and paddock boots seem like the cheapest way to go to begin. If I find I love them, I might look into tall field boots. I have muscular calves (and wide feet from years of wearing barefoot shoes.. ha) so I'd be shocked if Olathe's would work for me but they seem like they'd be perfect otherwise!


----------



## dulisaylcor (Jun 1, 2017)

I personally find my riding breeches really comfortable. The only reason why I sometimes complain about them is because of the heat. When it's summer and it's baking outside, the last thing you fancy wearing are some tight breeches. Unfortunately this also happens with long boots and if you wear riding socks. But regarding comfort, they are comfortable to wear and ride in.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Breeches are very comfortable and come in all sorts of colors, I have plain black, plaid, jean, and even these......


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Personally, I can't stand riding in anything with seams on the inside of the leg as I wind up with rubs. I ride in tights and half chaps, as tights without half chaps don't last long in the stickerbush-filled places I ride. I like the synthetic fibers because they generally are a lot stronger and cooler than cotton, but they can be on the slippery side if they don't have any additional patches or grippy bits.

My current favorites are Kerrit's Ice Fils as they have a pocket on both legs and grippy bits that help you stick without rubbing (they also come in boot cut):











What I ride in likely qualifies as weird to most people (including many riders!), but it is comfy and functional for me:











Good luck finding what works for you!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I trail ride in a dressage saddle. I love riding tights-never ride in anything else. The very few times I've ridden in jeans when I happened to swing by the barn unexpectedly coming from somewhere else, I found that very uncomfortable. 

I am short (5'3ish) with short legs, small feet, and unfortunate man calves. Kerrits brand fits me the best of the riding tights, though even they are a tad too long so I have to be careful the tights don't bunch around my ankles. Online tack shops like Smartpak or Dover often have great end-of-season sales on them as long as you don't mind weird colors like plum :wink:

Given said man calves and tiny feet, boots are problematic. I can't find any tall boots that fit me and there's no reason to custom order since I don't show. The one exception are a particular style Ariat of insulated winter riding boots, which just barely stretch enough to zip up. I wear them from Dec through March. In the summer, I just have basic Ariat paddock boots and use Dublin Easy Care half chaps (again, the only option I have found that is short enough to not come up over my knee but wide enough to zip). 

It took me awhile to find what was most comfortable, but once I did, it made shopping super easy because now I just replace what I have when it wears out with the same thing!

PS- @secuono: if you're on Facebook, check out "Safe Riders Gear," they're a company in Vermont that makes most of their stuff in the US and has hi vis breeches, vests, and other brightly colored/reflective stuff for horses and riders.


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

Erogan, if you have small enough feet (I wear 6 in women's) I buy boys boots to wear. I also have man calf so I have found Ariat Workhogs are short enough not to come over my calf. It used to be that the fatbabys came in boys and girls but they have gone to all girls on those.

I tend to wear jeans to ride maybe because I have never tried anything else to know that it is more uncomfortable.


----------



## buggy (Aug 8, 2016)

I love this thread! I have been having the same conversation with myself. I find most jeans way too constricting (can't mount from ground), and I just wore out a stretchy pair of jeans after a short time of use. So at the moment, it is breeches and Ariat Fatbaby boots with my western saddle. lol. It is quite a sight! I am glad that I am not the only one trying to figure out what to wear! I am planning on a purchase of paddock boots and half chaps at some point in the near future.


----------



## Kriva (Dec 11, 2015)

I wish I could wear my riding pants every day! They are very comfortable. I can't remember what brand they are, but I think they're the Dover brand. I bought them when they had their annual tent sale. I think I paid $25 for the knee patch breeches and $30 for the full seat. Personally I wouldn't recommend a full seat breech (even though it would help you stay in the saddle) for all day riding as I find that I can always feel the seam that attaches the different material in the seat part. That would get irritating for a long period of time. 

I also have a couple of pairs of riding tights. They are a little slicker than the breeches, but much cooler in the summer. I have some Devonaire (I think they are the Versailles) tights and some Kerrits tights. Also, bought during a big sale and on clearance. I wait and watch for sales as usually full price on these is too much.

I am bottom-heavy with large calves so I can attest to all of those listed above that I wear are very comfortable in the thigh/calf regions. 

Paddock boots and half chaps are a must for me. Mainly because of the large calf issue. It's really hard to find tall boots that will zip up around my calves. In fact I have yet to find any other than my winter boots - and I can't remember what brand they are now. Mountain something. Plus with the half chaps when you're done riding and you're just cleaning up and it's hot, you can remove the chaps and get some air on your legs. I've only gone on a few trail rides with them and they've held up well. But I didn't get brushed up against too many trees. However I have been brushed up against the railing in the arena quite a few times and they don't show any marks from it.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I am probably the most low-key-could-care-less-what-I -look-like hard core trail rider on this forum.

I am.now retired and haven't been able to ride for several years.

I was a serious trail rider, often riding where there weren't any trails. Slide down river banks swim across ------ bareback -----in shorts, tank top and over the ankle (think basketball) tennis shoes.

I hate boots. They have always pinched my feet and/or just about set my feet on fire in the summer.

I still have an old pair of Fuzzy Logic boot cut pants with elastic waist band for when it would get below 40 F. Sadly that company went out of business. I have a new pair of boot cut elastic waist from Tough-1. They fit smaller -- blech.

But if I were still trail riding, I would still ride bareback. In shorts, tank top and over the ankle solid tennis shoes. In colder weather, long elastic waist band boot cut pants, and a t-shirt over the tank top. 

The serious trail traders I know all agree that comfort is way ahead of looking like one just stepped out of Western Horseman or The Chronicle, lollol


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

So far, what works for me are Kerrits riding tights and Ariat Terrain half chaps and boots (ankle boots, look more like hiking boots than riding boots. Protection, comfort. not too hot at least in my climate, and really fairly snazzy looking. Jeans are hot, rub, and have no grab. I ride in a dressage saddle.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

A friend of mine rides in sweat pants, cowboy boots and white tee shirt (guy).

In a group of my friends: two ride in Wrangler jeans with paddock boots and half chaps. One rides in breeches and tall boots, one rides in breeches, paddock boots and half chaps. The girl in the photo above wears breeches and muck boots. I wear stretch jeans because tight pants and I don't go well together, with half chaps and paddock boots (green shirt above). All of the above combos work in english saddles for their various riders. One friend rode in stretch pants until she made a rule: "No slippery pants." She got swooshed off a couple times.


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

Have you considered riding tights?

If you are comfortable in normal tights/leggings you will love them, I wear them every ride with just boots/half chaps, I find it looks stylish and is so comfortable, I hate jeans, to constricting and I find baggy pants can be a pain as well, you can get riding tights with or without a sticky seat, I have them with a full seat and love them. I have these;

Bare Equestrian : Performance Riding Apparel

Not sure if they ship world wide, but a lot of brands are doing riding tights now.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

For trail riding, I wear what maybe are yoga pants in summer. (I buy them second hand at thrift stores). Maybe they are cycling pants? Anyway, they are light, have no zippers , somewhat stretchy, and very cool and comfortable.
When it gets colder, I ride in sweat pants. I find jeans way to hot in summer, plus a pain, when you need those 'tree breaks, LOL! 
I also don't trail ride in regular western or English boots., although when it gets really cold, I ride with winter riding boots, like the the ones Muck boot makes (hate the ones with zippers, as I had one zipper fail, when boots were not that old, and might as well buy a new pair , as try and get that zipper re placed ) I also found them too tight, if you tried to wear thick socks
Yes, I have ridden many many trail miles in jeans, just found what works better over the years!





And, a flash from the past-how about those red jeans!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

When I trail ride,a s opposed to just riding out, I also have saddle and pommel bags.
I carry lunch, emergency supplies for both myself and my horse, camera, hoof boot, in case I loose a shoe something to drink, a slicker,extra coat







Well, on day rides, I have been known to leave my slicker behind,until I once again get caught in an un expected rain storm, several miles in, then vow to never leave it at the trailer again!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

demimondaine119 said:


> ...Plus, yoga pants tend to be a little slippery in my smooth seat ranch saddle...


Something to consider:










Can't remember the last time I rode my slick seat saddle without the butt velcro. Can't imagine seams being a factor with it, either. Don't suppose it would work in the rain, though.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Oreos Girl said:


> Erogan, if you have small enough feet (I wear 6 in women's) I buy boys boots to wear.


Thanks @Oreos Girl! I have had good luck with boys outwear- my favorite rain coat ever is a boys coat I bought 15+ years ago. Don't know why I didn't think about the boots. I just bought a new pair on sale over the winter but next time I'm shopping, I will see what I can find!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

i always buy men's western riding boots, even my show boots, as for some reason, they make women's boots so narrow and often not as 'as fashionable, LOL
Recent picture, or a day ago-absolutely no style!



Just as aside note, we did see tracks of this local resident!

[/URL


My brother, out from Ontario for a trail ride . We told him to wear what was comfortable, and he did!The pants were rather loud, LOL!

[URL=http://s335.photobucket.com/user/KiloBright/media/trail%20riding/Brother%20one_zpstgzdj1r0.jpg.html]


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

boots said:


> When schooling polo I wear skinny jeans inside Olathe's. .


 I miss the old made to order Olathe's!


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh man, once I go to the barn there is no way I'm taking my breeches off for the rest of the day xD So comfy!! 

I would recommend looking into pull-on breeches (I have a pair of Kerrits) with kneepatch. Mine feel like yoga pants but the kneepatch gives just that extra bit of grip


----------



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

This is a cool thread! I mostly trail ride. Personally I don't find breeches very comfortable as they ride up on me or cut into my fat too much to be comfortable. I do have a pair that are comfortable when I'm at my preferred weight, they are cavallo's and were quite expensive. That being said, I still much prefer leggings/yoga tights as they don't ride up, are thin and light, and super comfy. I haven't had an issue with my tights wearing out prematurely but i do recommend either chaps or high boots, because otherwise the lower legs will get rubbed to pieces.

Boots wise, I have long rubber boots, my show boots, and my ariat terrain boots. I wear my ariat terrain boots mostly as they are so comfy and great when I need to lead a horse etc. They are pretty pricey though!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Nothing more attractive than a lady in boots, jeans, and hat....IMO....


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

gunslinger said:


> Nothing more attractive than a lady in boots, jeans, and hat....IMO....


Hate to break it to you, but I don't think most of us are all that concerned about looks when we're in the deep woods, miles from the nearest house, alone with our horses. Or maybe that's just me... still, those breeches that look like jeans just might make it into my closet one of these days.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

gunslinger said:


> Nothing more attractive than a lady in boots, jeans, and hat....IMO....


If that is ALL, then she'll get a nasty sunburn around here!

Add in a T-shirt or flannel shirt, though, and I have no idea how the fashion people stay in business. I think most people look better riding a horse down a trail than dressed up to the nines.

But of course, when I see someone riding down a trail, I mostly see the horse...:cheers:


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

phantomhorse13 said:


> My current favorites are Kerrit's Ice Fils as they have a pocket on both legs and grippy bits that help you stick without rubbing (they also come in boot cut
> What I ride in likely qualifies as weird to most people (including many riders!), but it is comfy and functional for me:
> 
> 
> ...


PhantomHorse I just gotta say I'm DROOLING over your Aussie saddle!


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Acadianartist said:


> Hate to break it to you, but I don't think most of us are all that concerned about looks when we're in the deep woods, miles from the nearest house, alone with our horses.


Yet, this is a fashion thread called "Because wardrobe is terribly important". :mrgreen:



I will 3rd (or is it 4th?) Kerrits. I love mine.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

My niece loves to ride in loose mens tactical pants, she thinks that they are the most comfortable. Personally myself, I love the good old fashioned blue jeans that you can't find anymore (pure cotton). I hate the jeans that have stretch material in them. Up until recently mens jeans were strictly made out of cotton but I am now seeing that the stretch material is being put in mens jeans as well.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

MouseZ said:


> PhantomHorse I just gotta say I'm DROOLING over your Aussie saddle!


I like her whole outfit although mine would be blue.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Acadianartist said:


> Hate to break it to you, but I don't think most of us are all that concerned about looks when we're in the deep woods, miles from the nearest house, alone with our horses. Or maybe that's just me...


I'm getting to be an old fellow....been around for a number of years.....from my years of experience.....that's just you....Lol...

I do believe, the more "experience" a lady has, the less concern there is about looks, but only to a point. Men too to a lesser degree.....actually wore my bib overalls to the store yesterday....never would have done that 40 years ago....so, I guess men are vain too....

IMO, the most under utilized woman's accessory is a hat......think Jackie Kennedy....love the looks of a woman in a nice hat....


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

gunslinger said:


> I'm getting to be an old fellow....been around for a number of years.....from my years of experience.....that's just you....Lol...
> 
> I do believe, the more "experience" a lady has, the less concern there is about looks, but only to a point. Men too to a lesser degree.....actually wore my bib overalls to the store yesterday....never would have done that 40 years ago....so, I guess men are vain too....
> 
> IMO, the most under utilized woman's accessory is a hat......think Jackie Kennedy....love the looks of a woman in a nice hat....


Interesting. I know a lot of older women (myself included) who suddenly started wearing hats. Again, it isn't because of how it looks... we're worried about what the sun is doing to our skin!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> Nothing more attractive than a lady in boots, jeans, and hat....IMO....


Trust me, if I had to wear that to ride, whatever physical attractiveness there might be would quickly be overshadowed by my endless whining about the jeans rubbing my legs and my feet being asleep because of the boots! :rofl:




MouseZ said:


> PhantomHorse I just gotta say I'm DROOLING over your Aussie saddle!


Thank you, but it's not actually an aussie saddle, its an Arabian Saddle Company Rubicon - which is an english saddle! What may look like poleys are my pommel bags, though the saddle does have pretty generous knee rolls too.


----------



## demimondaine119 (Jun 11, 2017)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Personally, I can't stand riding in anything with seams on the inside of the leg as I wind up with rubs. I ride in tights and half chaps, as tights without half chaps don't last long in the stickerbush-filled places I ride. I like the synthetic fibers because they generally are a lot stronger and cooler than cotton, but they can be on the slippery side if they don't have any additional patches or grippy bits.
> 
> My current favorites are Kerrit's Ice Fils as they have a pocket on both legs and grippy bits that help you stick without rubbing (they also come in boot cut):
> 
> ...


This looks incredibly practical and functional. Time to be less paranoid, for sure.


----------



## demimondaine119 (Jun 11, 2017)

buggy said:


> I love this thread! I have been having the same conversation with myself. I find most jeans way too constricting (can't mount from ground), and I just wore out a stretchy pair of jeans after a short time of use. So at the moment, it is breeches and Ariat Fatbaby boots with my western saddle. lol. It is quite a sight! I am glad that I am not the only one trying to figure out what to wear! I am planning on a purchase of paddock boots and half chaps at some point in the near future.


I'm so happy to learn that I'm not alone! Getting on our horses and going is what really matters afterall, right?


----------



## demimondaine119 (Jun 11, 2017)

Kriva said:


> I wish I could wear my riding pants every day! They are very comfortable. I can't remember what brand they are, but I think they're the Dover brand. I bought them when they had their annual tent sale. I think I paid $25 for the knee patch breeches and $30 for the full seat. Personally I wouldn't recommend a full seat breech (even though it would help you stay in the saddle) for all day riding as I find that I can always feel the seam that attaches the different material in the seat part. That would get irritating for a long period of time.
> 
> I also have a couple of pairs of riding tights. They are a little slicker than the breeches, but much cooler in the summer. I have some Devonaire (I think they are the Versailles) tights and some Kerrits tights. Also, bought during a big sale and on clearance. I wait and watch for sales as usually full price on these is too much.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips on full seats. I was wondering if that was different. I definitely think half chaps will be my first route so good to know they hold up!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

demimondaine119 said:


> This looks incredibly practical and functional. Time to be less paranoid, for sure.


And if you get dark tights with dark half chaps, they will be much less noticeable:










Wearing a shirt long enough to cover your rear end is also good imo, esp if you are going anywhere before or after riding.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I like full seat breeches or riding jeans with no inseam and no crotch seam. Seams are just not comfortable there.

These are my favorites. They seem pretty indestructible. I ride with hiking boots and covered trail stirrups. 

https://www.trailridersjeans.com/product-page/trail-riders-jeans-full-seat

E-Z Ride Nylon Caged Endurance Stirrups

For a shirt, I wear a cheap tee shirt, usually a men's shirt, from walmart. I used to wear henley style shirts until the neck got stuck on my saddle horn as I was dismounting. Fortunately, my horse stood still.

I top the whole thing off with a ball cap.

I also have full seat English breeches that I sometimes ride in with my western saddle and hiking boots. One pair is light tan, and my kids orbit when I wear those. They say they match my skin and I look naked. 

In deer season, I add an orange vest.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow! Am I glad to hear I'm not the only one who suffers from their feet going to sleep in boots! I usually ride in sneakers or hiking boots - but yesterday I decided to wear my cowboy boots on a ride on Tango. After an hour's ride, I couldn't even feel my feet and my knees were just aching! I've put those boots away again.

As for pants, well, I've always ridden in jeans in a saddle - just never considered another option since I live in jeans or shorts. When I was younger and riding bareback a lot, I was barefoot and wearing shorts. Since I can't get on bareback without a mounting block, and out in the where-ever you can't depend on a block being where you need it, I just don't ride bareback anymore. Lately, I've become enamoured with Levi Signature Lady's jeans. Cheap, thin, stretchy. Yep, they wear out quickly (especially at the knees), but they're relatively cool and I haven't had too much issue with seams so long as I wear boy-short underwear with them. I do have a pair of boot cut leggings, though, so I might try them on a ride. Not too concerned with slippery-ness since my saddle has a rough-out seat. As for my upper half? Tank tops are the norm in summer; long sleeve T's and a zip-up hoody in fall/winter. Sometimes I'll wear a baseball cap in summer, but mostly hats just make my head too hot - or my pony-tail is in the way.


----------



## demimondaine119 (Jun 11, 2017)

Smilie said:


> i always buy men's western riding boots, even my show boots, as for some reason, they make women's boots so narrow and often not as 'as fashionable, LOL
> Recent picture, or a day ago-absolutely no style!
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha They are, but I bet he was most definitely comfortable!


----------



## demimondaine119 (Jun 11, 2017)

gunslinger said:


> Nothing more attractive than a lady in boots, jeans, and hat....IMO....



Thankfully my mare never has an opinion on my wardrobe that she's shared with me..


----------



## demimondaine119 (Jun 11, 2017)

updownrider said:


> Yet, this is a fashion thread called "Because wardrobe is terribly important". :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> I will 3rd (or is it 4th?) Kerrits. I love mine.



ha! Touche! I really just wanted to make sure I wouldn't get any flack for dressing in more "English-type" apparel even though I only trail ride in a western saddle these days. I don't care what the people I ride with think, but you know, I hate to seem like I'm trying to be something I am not, just a gal making sure I can do what's comfy and get a few suggestions. I've ordered some Kerrits because they seem to be so popular!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

The cowboy boots I ride in are a little large - enough so that my feet slip in and out easily. Maybe that helps prevent my feet from going to sleep? They are Red Wing Pecos. $200, but my previous pair is still wearable and I bought them in 1990.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't mind riding in western boots, if I am quite sure I do not need to walk, esp in summer.
They are not all that convenient, if you are camping, then need to change footwear to do chores, take horses down to the river to drink, get off somewhere where it is just way too steep to ride, and where a horse might fall (I rather be on the ground then, being past the time I get get off fast !
I have had my feet frozen in them, riding in late fall, with snow on the ground, camping over night, with them not completely drying over night, then forcing my feet into frozen boots, and then those feet not unthawing until about noon!
I also, don't ride in those ladies fashion boots, more made for the bars, then for riding , LOL!
If I do ride in western boots, I use a pair that has treads, versus smooth soles, which I use at shows


western fashion counts here;



Not here, LOL!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Actually, I bought my first pair of Red Wings when working for the Utah Division of Wildlife Resources doing vegetation surveys in the 80s. On my feet all day, but in places where sneakers (I'm old enough to remember calling them that!) would collect dirt and sand in the shoes. I prefer sneakers for hiking a trail thru the desert, but prefer my boots for going across the desert - more protection from spines, dirt, and rattlesnakes. It is a trade-off. Protection? Comfort? 

For riding in my Post-Apocalyptic Landscape, I favor protection.

My horse, listening for zombies, werewolves and chainsaw-carrying mass murderers: 
​


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

bsms said:


> My horse, listening for zombies, werewolves and chainsaw-carrying mass murderers: /QUOTE]
> 
> My horse watches for those exact things. It really works because we have never run across any of those. It pays to be vigilant.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I haven't worn my Western boots in years and they are, oh... (I had to think about how old I am and it's scary) 35 years or so! I wore them for lessons as a kid, and when I rode my horse in a saddle (which was maybe 10% of the time), but I can't remember the last time I put them on. I don't know why I keep them.

I will, however, wear my English paddock boots all day long. Was just at a show on Sunday and had them on from 6 am to 6 pm. No problem at all. I find them very comfy - and they're not even the high end ones, just ones my daughter outgrew! I wouldn't walk through a stream with them on, but find they will keep my feet dry in the morning dew, or with light rain falling. I never even got on a horse, but I just wear them because they keep my feet clean and dry, and work well under jeans or breeches.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Acadianartist said:


> Interesting. I know a lot of older women (myself included) who suddenly started wearing hats. Again, it isn't because of how it looks... we're worried about what the sun is doing to our skin!


Exactly, and a very good reason.....That's the main reason I wear a hat as well....


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I wear cowboy boots, but they aren't the boots I ride in. I just like stomping around in them. Same with jeans. 

I wear hats, have worn hats all my life. I like how I look in them. I have an Aussie-looking felt I do chores in. In winter I wear adorable wooly hats. When I ride I use a helmet with a big attached brim. I hate glare and of course I don't want skin cancer. 

I have all kinds of boots besides my cowboy boots. Redwing work boots, snow boots (for when I travel to snow), zip up dress boots so soft I can sleep in them. For horse chore boots I prefer simple pull-on rubber boots, the kind you can buy at the farm store. I don't ride in any of these. I could ride in my redwings but they are rather heavy to walk in.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

@Avna, you have no idea how your boot collection will increase when you become a New Englander :wink: Mud season requires special equipment all its own!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

egrogan said:


> @*Avna* , you have no idea how your boot collection will increase when you become a New Englander :wink: Mud season requires special equipment all its own!


Haha, yes!!! Thus the all-important, multi-functional Muck boot! And about 5 pairs of rubber boots. Also, 3 pairs of snow boots. Our garage looks like the boot aisle at a department store.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Trust me, if I had to wear that to ride, whatever physical attractiveness there might be would quickly be overshadowed by my endless whining about the jeans rubbing my legs and my feet being asleep because of the boots! :rofl:


Well, there's lot's of ladies around here who seem to make it work.....then again....I don't know any who put the miles on like you do.....


----------



## demimondaine119 (Jun 11, 2017)

So I went with half chaps, Ariat paddock boots with a round toe since I have wider foot and appreciate a roomy toe box, and I just wore fitted yoga pants. The half chaps I bought were Ovation Precision Fit. I really like them! You order by height and calf width, perfect for my 16.5" calves. I did buy some Kerrits but didn't notice much of a difference just feeling and looking at them so I think with their $60 price tag, I'll stick with $15 yoga pants. Here's my little love, Ash, tackling the Heart & Hooves Horsemanship obstacle course in Deer River, MN. Great clinic!


----------



## Jordan Manfredi (Jul 14, 2017)

Love my 2KGrey breeches-they are my favorite riding breeches and go-to jeans. They fit like a glove and are durable. Plus they make you booty look great. And they are machine washable- love love love


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Jordan Manfredi said:


> Love my 2KGrey breeches-they are my favorite riding breeches and go-to jeans. They fit like a glove and are durable. Plus they make you booty look great. And they are machine washable- love love love


I'm not sure they can make my booty look great. They would have to do a lot of squishing stuff in ................


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

IMO, there's nothing that makes a booty look better than a nicely stuffed pair of jeans....


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Finally, a thread where we can confess what we wear is not fashionable. Good thing the show "What not to wear" is no longer on the air...the Fashion police may still get us though...

I can no longer claim any sort of riding style at all. Went from being a Dressage Queen in White Breeches and Shiny tall Black boots to my current trail riding set up:

Horse;
Rocky Mtn Gelding 
Barefoot Tahoe Treeless saddle
Haf pad
EZ Ride caged stirrups
Zilco Biothane bridle over a
Rope halter
Zilco breast collar with Bells

Me;
Levis signature stretch denim jeans OR
Rackers Wear (love these) 
Danskin active wear top (from Walmart) in summer
Turtleneck and Sweat shirt hoodie in cold months
Ariat all terrain waterproof boots
Suede half chaps with Velcro tabs
Tipperary Sportage helmet
Pebble grip gloves

All I care about is fit and comfort, although I do try to match colors...pink is the same as red, right? :biglaugh:


Can highly recommend theses riding pants; they are supportive of my muscles, thick enough to not show too much bulging non muscles (aka FAT), breathe amazingly well keeping me cool in the summer yet warm in the winter. They moderately stick to the saddle keeping me secure during spooks yet able to easily get up off my horses back when needed. 

Plus have a pocket for my phone!! 

https://www.rackerswear.com/products/riding-tights-with-stripe


----------



## demimondaine119 (Jun 11, 2017)

AnitaAnne said:


> Finally, a thread where we can confess what we wear is not fashionable. Good thing the show "What not to wear" is no longer on the air...the Fashion police may still get us though...
> 
> I can no longer claim any sort of riding style at all. Went from being a Dressage Queen in White Breeches and Shiny tall Black boots to my current trail riding set up:
> 
> ...


I REALLY like the look of these! Definitely might order a pair, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

AnitaAnne said:


> Finally, a thread where we can confess what we wear is not fashionable. Good thing the show "What not to wear" is no longer on the air...the Fashion police may still get us though...
> 
> I can no longer claim any sort of riding style at all. Went from being a Dressage Queen in White Breeches and Shiny tall Black boots to my current trail riding set up:
> 
> ...


Love them! Too bad they're so close to sold out of everything 😭 Haha


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

@AnitaAnne - those tights look like they'd be great, except I'm a cheapskate and just can't see paying $80 for a pair of pants to ride in. I do agree with your choice of Levi Signature Stretch jeans, though! ;-) I have a couple old pair that I only use for riding/nasty chores. I also have some scrap denim from old jeans that became shorts when the knees gave out. Think I might try creating my own phone pocket..... Just need scissors, thread..... Hmmm.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

Of all the jeans I've tried, the Wrangler 13MWZ is the best one for me. The important thing is the thin seam is on the inside of your leg. I can't recall ever feeling that inseam when riding in real wrangler jeans. I also ride in Levis 501 jeans a lot because I just like them, but cannot recommend for the seam reason. 

I never liked tight jeans, even when wearing them two sizes too small was the fashion. 


Skimming through the thread, seems like some of those riding breaches, maybe even the ones styled more like jeans would be worth a try? 

To me tall boots are a must. Personal preference stuff here, but a pair of boots I have with a 12" top bother me as my leg rubs on the cinch and latigos. My Rios and Olathe boots are all about 16" which just feels a lot better. If I'm not in an arena and out in a pasture somewhere, I prefer my jeans tucked in and a side bonus is that tall boots just look better if you're going to do that (for men). Some people say, and I might agree with them, that you can feel your horse better that way (trousers tucked in boots). 

I'm a pretty big stickler for a proper riding sole and heel. People can ride in whatever they want, but in my opinion good boots designed for riding is a safety thing as much as any other factor. I've seen lots of good options in English style boots. Frankly they are better designed for people who ride horses than many modern western boots. 

Good luck.


----------



## Mopy (May 8, 2017)

My sisters like to wear plain old leggings when they ride, whether it's with tall boots or Fat Babies. They also wear half chaps with their Cowgirl and Fat Baby boots. (I guess they are the same thing, just different styles. Silly me, Lol) I like to wear stretchy jeans when I ride, the breeches are too hot and uncomfortable, IMO. I have worn half chaps with my Ariat Hiking/Riding boots.


----------



## Crazy4horses2 (Jul 12, 2017)

I've always ridden in regular jeans never really had an issue with seams though didn't ever think of trying anything else but being more on the chunkier petite side it's extremely hard to find jeans that fit just right now i'm thinking of switching out glad I ran across this thread!!


----------

